# Picked up two hives today



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

Shrek getting ready


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Get them for a good deal?


----------



## BeehindtheHive (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations on getting your first bees. You've now officially started your new adventure.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

:thumbsup: Looking good :thumbsup:

by the way Darrell what charge did you pick them up on :lookout:


----------



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

Well Honeyman I was going to let them walk until one of them got my backup man Shrek on the lip. Took them in for assualting him lol.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Very nice, there is no backing out now.
You're a beekeeper


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't see what you mean by them not being looked after very well, they look every bit as good as mine, including the side entrance. I like how he made a medium depth box into a deep, very ingenious. John


----------

